# Show Us Your Tap Handles



## Jye (5/6/09)

I know a few guys out there have made some handles or have something unique so post them here for all to see.

Here is something I knocked together with a threaded insert Bonj hooked me up with


----------



## kabooby (5/6/09)

I got these small spindles from the hardware and added some threaded inserts. 

Sorry for the crappy phone pic




Kabooby


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/09)

Wish SWMBO let me have fancy taps... <_<


----------



## cdbrown (6/6/09)

Here's a couple of mine i have set up - hopefully will have 2 beer engines on there shortly


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

The Batz Bar


----------



## yardy (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 27790
> 
> 
> The Batz Bar



Nice, like the aerial shot of the ranch as well B) 


Kabooby, i had a crack at setting up with a spindle much the same as yours, just didn't look right, yours seem to work though :icon_chickcheers: 


Yard


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

yardy said:


> Nice, like the aerial shot of the ranch as well B)
> 
> 
> Kabooby, i had a crack at setting up with a spindle much the same as yours, just didn't look right, yours seem to work though :icon_chickcheers:
> ...







It was taken from on top of Mt Wolvi , batcave's the house in the middle of the pic.


----------



## chadjaja (6/6/09)

I want to make tap handles out of carbon fibre seat posts. I love carbon parts and the bar would suit the rest of the garage full of bikes. Now to justify needing some more seatposts so my other ones can be retired and fitted with a stopper and threaded LOL Time to raid the guys bikes at the end of the season as they get new season bikes me thinks.

I've got mates riding in Europe so race used ones would be a great talking point as well. Donations will be readily accepted :-D


----------



## Greg Lawrence (6/6/09)

Got these on Evil bay.
The font is mounted on the chest freezer lid. I have to be careful when I open the lid because the large tap handles hit the wall behind, open up and spray me with beer.





Gregor


----------



## masculator002 (6/6/09)

I have some very nice timbers and a lathe so if anyone wants any custom made aussie hardwood at reasonable prices I would be happy to furnish them. I also have a metal lathe so if anyone wanted stainless,brass or whatever these would be possible as well. Just send me a drawing of what you would want and we would go from there. Sounds like I am trying to advertise but I just get enjoyment from making things of beauty from australian timbers. so if anyone wants anything made that they cant buy PM me.


----------



## barls (6/6/09)

ive been thinking for a while of doing a pair made out of con rods out of a vw and having the big end as the label holder for the tap.


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

barls said:


> ive been thinking for a while of doing a pair made out of con rods out of a vw and having the big end as the label holder for the tap.




Hey I like that idea ! Cheers I'll look out for some smaller con rods.

Batz


----------



## MVZOOM (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> Hey I like that idea ! Cheers I'll look out for some smaller con rods.
> 
> Batz



Bike motors?


----------



## mr_tyreman (6/6/09)

this is about as fancy as it gets ATM


----------



## daemon (6/6/09)

I'm just slightly more fancy than that mr_tyreman, my line is black  

I would like one like this however: http://store.rogue.com/small/DeadGuyTap1.jpg

I have a fridge ready to add taps to now, just need to get a power point installed outside before I can use it.


----------



## [email protected] (7/6/09)

custom handles, set didnt come with any and they were an odd fitting


----------



## marzross (7/6/09)

Hi
Here's my tap handles most have been collected on ebay
cheers Mario


----------



## spog (7/6/09)

nickg said:


> custom handles, set didnt come with any and they were an odd fitting



little wonder the doll has a surprised look on its face...  .cheers...spog.......


----------



## Cocko (18/7/09)

So, a mate comes down from Sydney, where he manages a pub, to hang out and drink my HB....

He texts me the day before he gets here: " How many taps do you have?" I reply 2.

Thinking he is excited or telling someone about it...

Anyway, he arrives and after about in hour he goes, "Oh yeah, I got a present for ya"

And pulls out 2 awesome James Squire handles!

Absolutely stoked!!

The one on the right has a small james squire carved into it!

Had to tell someone!

View attachment 28958


View attachment 28959


Sorry about the blurry photo's - dt's from swinging off them last night!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## gregs (19/7/09)

This is all I have, a bit bland, but they pour beer ok.


----------



## jimmyjack (19/7/09)

A friend of mine machined these for me.




Cheers,

JJ


----------



## Doc (19/7/09)

Here are my tap handles from the kitchen kegorator.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

Upgraded taps and tap handles.
The new Perlick Perl taps, and hand blown glass handles. 

Doc


----------



## yardy (2/8/09)

Doc said:


> Upgraded taps and tap handles.
> The new Perlick Perl taps, and hand blown glass handles.
> 
> Doc




B)


----------



## Batz (2/8/09)

Doc said:


> Upgraded taps and tap handles.
> The new Perlick Perl taps, and hand blown glass handles.
> 
> Doc




OK Doc, where ya get'em, I want some of those !

Batz


----------



## Jye (2/8/09)

Very nice Doc... maybe you could have the 'P' polished out and replaced with a 'D'


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

The Tap Handles I got at the Stone Brewing store in San Diego this week.
Here is the website of the guys that make them though.
I didn't pay that much, but didn't have that many variations to chose from either.

Doc


----------



## Steve (2/8/09)

Cocko said:


> So, a mate comes down from Sydney, where he manages a pub, to hang out and drink my HB....
> 
> He texts me the day before he gets here: " How many taps do you have?" I reply 2.
> 
> ...



Like your style cocko. "Oh sorry love [insert wifes/partners name] you have to pull me two pints if you need to get something from the freezer"!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (2/8/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 27791
> 
> 
> It was taken from on top of Mt Wolvi , batcave's the house in the middle of the pic.



You must be one happy man....



Doc said:


> Upgraded taps and tap handles.
> The new Perlick Perl taps, and hand blown glass handles.
> 
> Doc



OMG.... now im very envious.


----------



## Cocko (2/8/09)

OMG Doc!! They are awesome.... I thought your stainless taps were too cool but now a new bench mark has been set!

And here I _was_ happy with mine <_< :lol: 





Steve said:


> Like your style cocko. "Oh sorry love [insert wifes/partners name] you have to pull me two pints if you need to get something from the freezer"!
> Cheers
> Steve



Gold! :lol: Might have to store her glass in the freezer! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WHYPSI (18/11/09)

im a huge Holden 6 fan. so heres my tap handle. hehe


----------



## glaab (18/11/09)

MAAAATE , noice but you know them Holden rods'll give up onya after about 100,000 schooners, get yerself a rod out of an old Henry ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## komodo (18/11/09)

Whilst I love your taps doc theres some phallic like taps on that site!


----------



## Daniel.lear (18/11/09)

Here is mine...



Before anyone asks, they are 20mm, and no you can't have any...

Leary


----------



## marksfish (18/11/09)

awwwwww please!


----------



## Cocko (18/11/09)

Leary said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not asking then...

GIVE ME 2 NOW!!


----------



## Effect (18/11/09)

Leary said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very very cool...even though I don't like guns and such, it looks very sick!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## WHYPSI (18/11/09)

Leary said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is AWESOME! i have a 30mm from a mirage fighter jet. but dont want to drill a hole in it


----------



## Tony (20/11/09)

I have started my colection 






cheers


----------



## kegpig (20/11/09)

Cocko said:


> So, a mate comes down from Sydney, where he manages a pub, to hang out and drink my HB....
> 
> He texts me the day before he gets here: " How many taps do you have?" I reply 2.
> 
> ...



Nice handles cocko


----------



## Tin Shed (20/11/09)

Wow - great tap handles. I just joined this site and not long started kit rewing. I also do some woodturning and wouldlike tohave a go at aset of handles. Can anyone tell me what size the tap sockets are i.e top and bottom dimension and length of the socket and also how big a handle is too big - is a foot too long. I've got lots of wood and some exotic wood too.

Thanks.


----------



## absinthe (24/11/09)

i just finished a new handle for my font.. might make it a set?


----------



## clean brewer (26/11/09)

Mine newish Tap handles(thanx Batz), I love the longer style, makes it easier to pull the tap open, more leverage, hard work pulling a beer with short black handles...  




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## KHB (28/12/09)

Finally got my perlicks and the handles i scored when i did a James Squire Beer Matching Night.






Cheers


----------



## Cocko (28/12/09)

KHB said:


> Finally got my perlicks and the handles i scored when i did a James Squire Beer Matching Night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate, THAT is beautiful thing!! Well done! :super: 

I have the same handles... BTW: There is a little riser you can get that dresses the step a bit... it makes a difference...

Cheers for posting tho! Just showed SWMBO and she asked "how do you run a tap bar like that?" [A Font]...

Nice Chesty shopping in feb me thinks! B) 

I'll take a pic for if you need.


----------



## KHB (28/12/09)

Cocko said:


> Mate, THAT is beautiful thing!! Well done! :super:
> 
> I have the same handles... BTW: There is a little riser you can get that dresses the step a bit... it makes a difference...
> 
> ...




Would love the pic please. Yes it runs to a six keg freezer.

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (28/12/09)

KHB said:


> Would love the pic please. Yes it runs to a six keg freezer.
> 
> Cheers




Yes it goes past my freezer doors - damn never planning to have long handles!  

Anyway, its a little alloy stepper that extends your handle but also make it not such a step to the eye.... nice.

Sorry for the crappy phone pic:

View attachment 34211


Edit: Dripping tap is because I needed a beer for the shot!


----------



## MCT (28/12/09)

I would love 3 of those JS tap handles, anyone know where I can get 'em??


----------



## Cocko (28/12/09)

MCT said:


> I would love 3 of those JS tap handles, anyone know where I can get 'em??



Mine came from a pub manager through the JS rep....

Domestically, dunno... try contacting JS them self?... maybe. Just a thought :icon_cheers:


----------



## litre_o_cola (29/12/09)

Leary said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw this, but I am in the process of making some .50 cal ones at work with a Jarrah or Brass projectile, will do both and see which is better. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (29/12/09)

i got some 30mm shells laying around from my former position


----------



## litre_o_cola (30/12/09)

barls said:


> i got some 30mm shells laying around from my former position



I also have some 20mm CWIS shells there too but .50 (12.7mm) GPMG are my bread and butter, so easy to come by. :icon_cheers:


----------



## litre_o_cola (22/1/10)

Decided to do a reverse projectile handle as it wouldn't fit otherwise, so here is the prototype and will make another 2 for future expansion :icon_cheers:


----------



## Munut (29/3/10)

My brother made me these for my birthday. I think they look shit hot. Photos taken before I brassoed and laquored them.


----------



## Murcluf (29/3/10)

Munut said:


> My brother made me these for my birthday. I think they look shit hot. Photos taken before I brassoed and laquored them.


Sweetest handles I've ever seen


----------



## Cocko (30/3/10)

Munut said:


> My brother made me these for my birthday. I think they look shit hot. Photos taken before I brassoed and laquored them.



Thank god you took the pic prior to polish, I don't think you could capture anything shinier than that on photo... it would just be like a shot of the predator!!

Nice work!
:super:


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Cocko said:


> it would just be like a shot of the predator!!


 
Nice work, Cocko. 

As are the handles, Munut. In my house I'd be making everyone don gloves before pulling a beer.


----------



## Jazman (17/4/10)

a few of mine have two more spaten Brau handles on teh way will post later the green hard to see handle is a Carlsberg handle


----------



## Pennywise (19/6/10)

WHYPSI said:


> im a huge Holden 6 fan. so heres my tap handle. hehe



One out of a 5.0L would get you there quicker  


glaab said:


> MAAAATE , noice but you know them Holden rods'll give up onya after about 100,000 schooners, get yerself a rod out of an old Henry ! :icon_cheers:



But one out of a 5.7L would get you double, and feelin' the same in half that  


Leary said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




F**kin' beautiful, nice & shiny too


----------



## Cocko (19/6/10)

It is found!

Good work HB79! :super:


Edit: LOC!


----------



## litre_o_cola (20/6/10)

Cocko said:


> It is found!
> 
> Good work HB79! :super:
> 
> ...



Was easy to find as it was one of my last posts :icon_cheers:


----------



## mercle (20/6/10)

Pretty plain, but the Celli's are great!


----------



## stew.w (20/6/10)

heres mine:


my mate at work turned them up for me.

cheers,

Stewart


----------



## flano (22/6/10)

This is part one of my fairly primitive attempt.

My backyard is all bush and I just walked out the back and found a branch , sanded it back , laquered it and wacked a thread in the bottom of it.
hey presto...now my fridge has a horn.


----------



## praxis178 (24/6/10)

Ok so while not a new idea, these took me all day today to hog out from 1" round stock*.




The sad part is they aren't even for my fridge, but Bin L's Keezer which I'm putting the final touches on so I can deliver it Saturday arvo.....

*After the foundry failed to cast the real ones last week! :angry:

Which means there will be some spares next week or when ever the foundry guys finally pull their fingers out and actually do the job.


----------



## hockadays (24/6/10)

beernorks said:


> This is part one of my fairly primitive attempt.
> 
> My backyard is all bush and I just walked out the back and found a branch , sanded it back , laquered it and wacked a thread in the bottom of it.
> hey presto...now my fridge has a horn.



On it's own it looks a bit weird but if you made one for his brother the two together would look pretty cool.


----------



## flano (24/6/10)

hockadays said:


> On it's own it looks a bit weird but if you made one for his brother the two together would look pretty cool.




yeah...looking for a redder wood for the second one.
To kind of reflect the colours of beers you're drinking .

Might make a little wooden logo for them as well.


----------



## praxis178 (24/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Ok so while not a new idea, these took me all day today to hog out from 1" round stock*.
> 
> View attachment 38960
> 
> ...



And on the font for the Keezer.




Looks ok, pity about the model! h34r: 

It'll look even better when it's done in a day or so, when it'll be a candidate for the "show us your setup" thread.


----------



## Batz (24/6/10)

I prefer the more peaceful models myself, way to many bullets and shells in this world without making tap handles out of them.




Batz


----------



## praxis178 (24/6/10)

Batz said:


> I prefer the more peaceful models myself, way to many bullets and shells in this world without making tap handles out of them.
> 
> View attachment 38963
> 
> ...



Which is why I didn't use actual shells/bullets, these are my, shall we say artistic, impression of what they "should" look like. These where hogged out of solid bar stock and while not my best turning will serve the purpose. Besides with a moniker like Bin L. what else would the tap handles be? 

Does rather make the cobra font look more like a rabbit though. :lol:


----------



## Linz (24/6/10)

beernorks said:


> This is part one of my fairly primitive attempt.
> 
> My backyard is all bush and I just walked out the back and found a branch , sanded it back , laquered it and wacked a thread in the bottom of it.
> hey presto...now my fridge has a horn.






hockadays said:


> On it's own it looks a bit weird but if you made one for his brother the two together would look pretty cool.



Or it may look like antlers off a Deer.


----------



## Batz (24/6/10)

Linz said:


> Or it may look like antlers off a Deer.




Now there's something we should use more of, great idea.

Batz


----------



## MitchDudarko (24/6/10)

A couple of Ram horns or goat horns would look cool (at least in my head)...


----------



## praxis178 (24/6/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> A couple of Ram horns or goat horns would look cool (at least in my head)...



Maybe something off of a young goat, or first year buck, otherwise those things get right big. Hmmmm And I know where I can get some antler sheds, tooo.


----------



## flano (2/7/10)

I made it a brother.


----------



## crozdog (26/8/10)

some great handles here!

Can anyone tell me:
- the thread details of the insert &
- where I can source em from locally?

I've only found these http://morebeerpro.com/view_product/16297/...oden_Taphandles & these http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/kegg...dle-insert.html

beers

croz


----------



## Doc (26/8/10)

There is a place in the US, that I forget the name of now that utilises old farm equip for tap handles.
Here is one piccy I've been able to find in my collection. I'm sure I have other piccies of other farm equip, but can't seem to locate them ATM.




The only name I have associated with it is Flatbread.

Doc


----------



## eamonnfoley (26/8/10)

picked up these bad boys on a recent trip to the states.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/8/10)

foles said:


> picked up these bad boys on a recent trip to the states.


The Rouge one looks like some of the Russian propaganda statues I saw when I was in Eastern Europe.So now you have to make a Lenin Lager.
GB


----------



## praxis178 (26/8/10)

foles said:


> picked up these bad boys on a recent trip to the states.



Noice! 

If only I knew then what I know now, when I was there last year......


----------



## barls (27/8/10)

this is the thread i was looking for the other day but couldnt find
heres a few that i turned up the other week.





and heres the two i currently have fitted. the dark one is african wedge while the other is black heart sasafrass.



















and heres a set that i turned up for syd03, i have no idea what wood they are but its bloody hard, im thinking ether iron bark or another gum










ive been using the inserts that croz posted a link to, well except for syd03s ones they just have the right size nut glued in the base.


----------



## sirotilc (27/8/10)

Those look fantastic Barls - I know a bloke who is a keen turner and loves aussie native timber, I might have to suggest he starts doing tap handles instead of the normal bowls and pens.


----------



## barls (27/8/10)

i he cant help you give me a yell, i always need more practice.


----------



## Cocko (27/8/10)

Barls, my wife would love them! h34r: 


Awesome stuff btw, post some pics of them fitted to the taps!!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (27/8/10)

will try to post some more on monday, also syd03 should be picking up his tomorrow so hopefully pics coming soon of his.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/12/11)

Found a stick in the neighbours garden, chopped it up and made some handles.
Not happy with the stain I got from bunnings, it's a bit too yellow. Not bad for a first go though!


----------



## sean83 (18/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Found a stick in the neighbours garden, chopped it up and made some handles.
> Not happy with the stain I got from bunnings, it's a bit too yellow. Not bad for a first go though!



They look the business - top effort, I need to start frolicking through the neighbours back yard.


----------



## KarvEm (19/12/11)

Some nice tap handles in this thread!

New to kegging myself and just have the one tap with another on the way.
Couldn't sleep the other night so i thought i might make a couple handles of my own, thought i'd share this one.....






I had these stainless steel hip flasks i bought on ebay around a year ago, i got 10 for $18 and have been just givin em to mates, 4 left so i thought why not!






I also had this little keyring LCD slideshow thing that was thrown in with some purchase and just sat in my draw for months (photos on my phone, no need for it) so i mounted it inside. It only needs recharging after being on for around 2 months but i have it set to turn off after 1hr. Charges via USB. I can use this for branding if i want, but have found that it's nice to have a slideshow of random crazyness with mates goin while we pour beer 










(Rubber foam just pops out when i wanna charge it or update the slideshow)

The flask makes for a pretty comfy pourer too.


----------



## Dazza88 (19/12/11)

Latest additions to this thread, both very nice.


----------



## technoicon (20/12/11)

subscribed.


----------



## riverside (20/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Found a stick in the neighbours garden, chopped it up and made some handles.
> Not happy with the stain I got from bunnings, it's a bit too yellow. Not bad for a first go though!



NICE !


----------



## barls (20/12/11)

peach




plum




together




red cedar





a special matched pair


----------



## amiddler (20/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Found a stick in the neighbours garden, chopped it up and made some handles.
> Not happy with the stain I got from bunnings, it's a bit too yellow. Not bad for a first go though!




Liam, If your not happy with them I will send you my address and a new stick so you can try again.
They would suit my bar to the ground, nice work.


----------



## TidalPete (20/12/11)

Somewhat similar to yours barls, these colour-coded Camphor Laurel handles were done by a wood turner up the road. Big improvement on the 4" black plastic ones that came with the Perlick Creamers. 
I see you're still using your AHB magnetic stickers. Must try to remember where I put mine. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## ledgenko (20/12/11)

Pete ... Beautiful taps !!!! 

well done


----------



## bonj (20/12/11)




----------



## beerbog (20/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 51123
> 
> Somewhat similar to yours barls, these colour-coded Camphor Laurel handles were done by a wood turner up the road. Big improvement on the 4" black plastic ones that came with the Perlick Creamers.
> I see you're still using your AHB magnetic stickers. Must try to remember where I put mine. :icon_cheers:
> ...



A bit OT but where do those magnetic stickers come from? Apart from the obvious of course. :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (20/12/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> A bit OT but where do those magnetic stickers come from? Apart from the obvious of course. :beerbang:



We all got them through an AHB member years ago. Haven't seen him around for a long time.

TP


----------



## Thefatdoghead (20/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 51123
> 
> Somewhat similar to yours barls, these colour-coded Camphor Laurel handles were done by a wood turner up the road. Big improvement on the 4" black plastic ones that came with the Perlick Creamers.
> I see you're still using your AHB magnetic stickers. Must try to remember where I put mine. :icon_cheers:
> ...


Love those taps Pete but I must admit I was extremely impressed at how your drip tray locks into place. Great idea mate and a beautiful setup, might be buying a house up the road soon so might be able to fit a freezer I reckon! I'll get that lathe going hopefully 
:beerbang:


----------



## yardy (1/1/12)

knocked these up










cheers

Yard


----------



## punkin (1/1/12)

Gibbo1 said:


> A bit OT but where do those magnetic stickers come from? Apart from the obvious of course. :beerbang:



You can actually buy that whiteboard as an sheet that peels on and off easily with a glue backing that's easily wiped off. It comes in label and a whole lot of other shapes. It's by Avery and called Peel and Stick Dry Erase.

I got it at Big W in a pack of 5 sheets for about $12

I was looking for a cheap kids blackboard or whiteboard and found it in the stationery section.


----------



## mccuaigm (1/1/12)

yardy said:


> knocked these up
> 
> View attachment 51394
> 
> ...




Nice work Yard, look great


----------



## yardy (2/1/12)

thanks goldy, they pour nice beer  

Yard


----------



## TidalPete (2/1/12)

punkin said:


> You can actually buy that whiteboard as an sheet that peels on and off easily with a glue backing that's easily wiped off. It comes in label and a whole lot of other shapes. It's by Avery and called Peel and Stick Dry Erase.
> I got it at Big W in a pack of 5 sheets for about $12



Good info there punkin.

Avery also sell Avery "Inspired" Fridge Magnetic Project packs that include three sheets of A4-sized magnetic sheets with a white front onto which you can print your text, graphics or whatever you want then cut to size. Wouldn't be surprised if this is similar to how the original magnetic stickers were done.
Got mine from Officeworks but can't recall how much it set me back.

TP


----------



## pb unleaded (3/1/12)

Hi all.

These are my tap handles. I might harvest the rest of the chair and replace the stainless ones.

cheers!


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/1/12)

Very clever Arthur. I'm sure heaps of brewers have old chairs like that lying around if not I'm sure they are easily found at the op shops or tip for next to nothing.


----------



## bonj (3/1/12)

arthur said:


> Hi all.
> 
> These are my tap handles. I might harvest the rest of the chair and replace the stainless ones.
> 
> cheers!


I'll have your stainless ones! They look awesome. Hahaha


----------



## Amber Fluid (3/1/12)

lol Arthur..... that's fantastic thinking


----------



## pb unleaded (3/1/12)

Bonj said:


> I'll have your stainless ones! They look awesome. Hahaha



Sorry Bonj, you can't have them (I said I might replace those), you can have some chair parts though, he he,.


----------



## bonj (3/1/12)

[quote name='arthur' date='Jan 3 2012, 12:24 PM' post='861115'
Sorry Bonj, you can't have them (I said I might replace those), you can have some chair parts though, he he,.
[/quote]
:lol:

That's cool. I'm planning to carve a couple more similar to the one I posted above... eventually.


----------



## cam89brewer (16/1/12)

I have looked right through this thread and couldn't find any info on the thread inserts used... is it possible to get anything like them at bunnings or something?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/12)

I just used just an M10 nut and glued it into place with Loctite.


----------



## cam89brewer (21/1/12)

These are my new tap handles inspired by this page less than $10 each (wood from bunnings) and enough wood to make another 8 ... :lol: :beerbang:


----------



## mxd (21/1/12)

cambrew said:


> I have looked right through this thread and couldn't find any info on the thread inserts used... is it possible to get anything like them at bunnings or something?




yep, there the bolts they use for chairs and tables so the legs can be screwed in.


----------



## Malted (21/1/12)

cambrew said:


> I have looked right through this thread and couldn't find any info on the thread inserts used... is it possible to get anything like them at bunnings or something?



Try googling T-Nuts.





Propel nuts might be suitable for your application too. I know Bunnies have T-nuts as I have seen them but not sure about the size they stock. 

As mxd said they are used for table and chair leg applications amongst others.


----------



## cam89brewer (21/1/12)

I ended up just getting some m10 nuts as suggested earlier and just drilled a hole and slotted them in. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Spoonta (1/7/12)

I use the tnuts in mine I cut them down so it is only a round thread and epoxy them in


----------



## cam89brewer (1/7/12)

Spoonta said:


> I use the tnuts in mine I cut them down so it is only a round thread and epoxy them in



Then why not just use a nut? You only end up with the same thing after cutting it down and a SS M10 nut only costs 30 cents.


----------



## Spoonta (10/7/12)

there is more thread on a tnut and there 4 for 3.50 I now use s/s tnuts we use at work


----------



## TidalPete (18/8/12)

An unashamedly blatent plug for Sav's (Battered Sav Brewery) spraypainting skills. Thanks Jamie! :icon_cheers: 

These tap handles used to be estapolled but are now encased in two coats of clear Aero Paint that's hardening as I type.
Need anything spray-painted from cars\motorbikes down to tap handles? Then Sav's your man. :super: 

Keeping on-topic with the above ----- I got my brass threaded inserts from HERE.


----------



## Helles (24/10/12)

Had these CNC machined at work from aluminium


----------



## Edak (6/4/13)

I got bored today and I had some 25mm dowel to spare so I made some handles. Forgive me if they are boring, I have no tools for shaping these other than a drill, chisels and some sandpaper. I had some 3/8" couplers (the big long nut things) and the most difficult thing was getting them perfectly centered and straight into the dowels. I had to make a jig to do it.

One was going to hit my freezer door handle and was intentionally not perfectly straight to try and avoid the handle, but was still a bit close so I got creative with the chisel and made it look like a burned stick. I burned it with a blowtorch, then scraped it and sanded it up. I am going to stain one of the plain ones and then varnish all three.


----------



## tim_c79 (19/4/13)

I only just set my keg system up, and I remembered I had an old joystick in the shed.

This is how it turned out...

Looking for a James squire one for the other side if anyone has one to sell.


----------



## r055c0 (26/4/13)

My mates all love to come to my house and have a pull on boonie...


----------



## mckenry (26/4/13)

Mine are chrome. Heavy and long. Not fancy, just nice.


----------



## Edak (27/4/13)

Nice mckenry. 
I saw some of those handles on ebay recently, did you pick up from there? 

Also how much line so you use on your perlick flow controls? I have same taps and have to pour slowly.


----------



## mckenry (27/4/13)

Edak said:


> Nice mckenry.
> I saw some of those handles on ebay recently, did you pick up from there?
> 
> Also how much line so you use on your perlick flow controls? I have same taps and have to pour slowly.


Yes, from the USA though. Wasnt a cheap exercise, 6 heavy handles from the worst place in the world to get something posted. (this may be an exaggeration)
I have as little line as possible. Just 0.5m from keg to bottom of font, and then as a guess, another 0.5m to the tap, for the middle taps, less for the outer taps.
I pour pretty fast. Same as you'd see in a pub. If that causes a little too much foaming, just wind the flow controller down a bit and all perfect again. Love 'em. Wanted to hang out for SS flow controllers, but these are easily good enough.


----------



## barls (27/4/13)

the newest ones from me, 
river red gum and black heart sasafras.
hope they enjoy them.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/4/13)

The one one the left is a beautiful timber. Did you splice the timbers? Also is that a straight clear or have you stained?

Cheers


----------



## breakbeer (27/4/13)

Been inspired by some of the DIY tap handles made from sticks found in the yard. Just spent a couple of hours stripping sticks of bark & sanding them back, now time to stain em


----------



## barls (27/4/13)

splice the timbers, no stain thats the natural colour of them.
very happy with the red gum, have another set of these ready to glue up then turn in the near future.
any one interested in a set of two.


----------



## ballantynebrew (27/4/13)

brooklyn brewery - gotta love ebay


----------



## TidalPete (27/4/13)

barls,
No matter whether your handles have spliced timbers or not I absolutely recommend the clear Aero finish that was given to my taps by my mate sav on this forum.
Unfortunately he has recently changed his (Nambour) business name so I'm unable to give a direct addy.

PM the man if you want a beautiful glossy finish to your brewery woodwork.
NO beer affiliation yadda yadda.


barls said:


> splice the timbers, no stain thats the natural colour of them.
> very happy with the red gum, have another set of these ready to glue up then turn in the near future.


----------



## Edak (27/4/13)

barls said:


> splice the timbers, no stain thats the natural colour of them.
> very happy with the red gum, have another set of these ready to glue up then turn in the near future.
> any one interested in a set of two.


PM sent.


----------



## breakbeer (5/5/13)

I took my sticks into work so I could fit the bolts & the guy who runs the spray booth saw them & offered to coat them in two pack clear, same stuff they use on cars. Came up a treat!


----------



## Edak (5/5/13)

Looking tops Glenn


----------



## PeteQ (12/1/14)

Just finished these today. I made them out of 2 turned stair balustrades from the big green shed.

Total cost $30 and a few hours.


----------



## manson81 (13/1/14)

The missus got these made up for me for xmas. Very cool!


----------



## OneEye (12/2/14)

Made these up over the last week or so. I was looking for something like the Rogue tap handles

It's just a hydrometer tube cut in half with some furniture leg tips from Bunnings to seal it all up. Couldn't get my hands on threaded inserts so I used some T-Nuts instead.


----------



## r055c0 (13/2/14)

that looks sweet moosebeer! What did you use to get the text onto the wood?


----------



## OneEye (13/2/14)

Thanks mate! I printed out the logo onto some thicker paper and cut out the design to use as a stencil. Little bit of spray paint then sanded it back a touch for the faded look


----------



## r055c0 (13/2/14)

Outstanding! Will be having a crack with this method


----------



## shoobs (16/2/14)

PeteQ said:


> Just finished these today. I made them out of 2 turned stair balustrades from the big green shed.
> 
> Total cost $30 and a few hours.
> 
> ...


Nice! Really like the look of those. Had a bit of a browse of the big green shed's site, couldn't find anything that looked like that. Any clues? Or did you have to turn them further yourself?


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/14)

Recent eBay purchase. Allegedly only used for 1 week. Crown lager handles.


----------



## heyhey (31/1/15)

I couldn't find a better thread so I'm going to revive this one (mods feel free to move).

Tap one, an old Carbon Fibre rod I snapped and a dodgy siezed reel. Tap two, a 1/2" drive 3" extension with a random imperial socket I'll never use


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (31/1/15)

heyhey said:


> I couldn't find a better thread so I'm going to revive this one (mods feel free to move).
> 
> Tap one, an old Carbon Fibre rod I snapped and a dodgy siezed reel. Tap two, a 1/2" drive 3" extension with a random imperial socket I'll never use



Unique!


----------



## Cervantes (1/2/15)

Tony said:


> I have started my colection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one more left to change then, and you'll have the same set as me


----------



## bungers81 (1/2/15)

These are my taps on my kegerator setup. Got them off US eBay. Simple and easy.


----------



## N3MIS15 (1/2/15)

3D printed handles with numbers. Each keg is numbered and referenced on a blackboard. The numbers are easily switched out via magnets.

Openscad source is available here: https://github.com/N3MIS15/beer_tap .


----------



## Tahoose (2/2/15)

Current setup, have a heap more coming from the states, so eventually will have taps to match styles.

For example, Serra Nevada for a pale ale, Guinness for a stout. Saison, rye, IPA and a few others.

All except the grolsh handle were gifts from my girlfriend.


----------



## Yob (2/2/15)

Now you just need some stylish glassware


----------



## Tahoose (2/2/15)

Yob said:


> Now you just need some stylish glassware


Haha, I'm trying to cut down on necessary purchases.


----------



## Yob (2/2/15)

Tahoose said:


> Haha, I'm trying to cut down on necessary purchases.


what about ones you have _*already*_ purchased  you know.. that box that's still under my house? :lol:


----------



## TheBigD (2/2/15)

Tahoose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> All except the grolsh handle were gifts from my girlfriend.


She's sounds like a keeper


----------



## Tahoose (2/2/15)

Yob said:


> what about ones you have _*already*_ purchased  you know.. that box that's still under my house? :lol:


Next hop order will have to be a pick up then..


Yep she's a keeper.


----------



## nvs-brews (3/2/15)

Ok ok..
For the people that made there own handles, did you find the threaded inserts locally? or order from the states?
Keen to make some..


----------



## PeteQ (3/2/15)

Shoobs i had a look at their site as well and couldn't find them, if you go into the timber section there are a few different sizes to choose from.

I drilled out the bases, as straight as possible, and threaded in some 10mm threaded rod. I then used my battery drill as a sort of lathe to easily sand the tops of the tap handles. When i was happy with the finish I cut them to size then finished off sanding the base of the handles manually. Applied some high gloss clear lacquer, drilled out the base and threaded them onto the tap. No metal insert or anything like that for the tap.

A picture tells a thousand words


----------



## TheBigD (4/2/15)

My new beer cap handles I got off ETSY, don't know why my photos come out sideways


----------



## spog (4/2/15)

TheBigD said:


> My new beer cap handles I got off ETSY, don't know why my photos come out sideways


You celebrated too much and fell over!


----------



## Mr B (4/2/15)

TheBigD said:


> My new beer cap handles I got off ETSY, don't know why my photos come out sideways


I quite like those ones, a bit different, very nice


----------



## huez (22/3/15)

Started making new taps for each beer i make. The chalkboard wasn't doing it for me. Engraved on my cnc and then hand shaped on a belt sander.


----------



## Tahoose (2/4/15)

My brother FINALLY posted my tap handles from the USA.


----------



## Camo6 (2/4/15)

Pfffft. Not jealous at all. Not even slightly. Not even one teeny bit... OK, I'm hating.


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/15)

some of my tap/handle range, note the Crown lager tap on the top right.


----------



## Tahoose (3/4/15)

Camo6 said:


> Pfffft. Not jealous at all. Not even slightly. Not even one teeny bit... OK, I'm hating.


All of those in the big pic were bought for under $10 each on USA eBay.


----------



## Camo6 (3/4/15)

Damn that's cheap. The last time I saw a few good handles locally on ebay I was flat broke. Must start looking again.


----------



## Tahoose (3/4/15)

Hence why I went on a buying rampage. 

My advice would be setup an account with hopshopgo.com or similar. Set your address to the us one that you get, and search for ending soonest.

These type of companies will receive multiple packages for you, re pack them and send them together.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/16)

Necro alert: 

SWMBO has promised a kegerator for our anniversary in December and I want to use the next few to acquire handles. 

Any place where you gents are finding some nice ones? EBay Australia is choc full of Aussie swill tap handles at fair to exorbitant prices and etsy has some nice wooden ones that are either cheap with expensive postage or expensive with expensive postage.

I either want something wooden (I lack the skills and tools to DIY) or vintage or some nice good looking European beer handles.


----------



## barls (2/7/16)

goomba. let me know i can make you some fairly reasonable ones depending on what your preference is.


----------



## Zorco (2/7/16)

huez said:


> Started making new taps for each beer i make. The chalkboard wasn't doing it for me. Engraved on my cnc and then hand shaped on a belt sander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just the way to go...Simply magic!

you've just cost me a cnc mill!....and a belt sander!

LRGI, I'm open for some shared skill acquisition if huez's style is of your liking..


----------



## barls (2/7/16)

#81 
 #92 
these are some of mine


----------



## Zorco (2/7/16)

barls said:


> #81
> #92
> these are some of mine


And a lathe :beerbang:


----------



## Beamer (2/7/16)

I know they aren't beer releated but I love em


----------



## Zorco (2/7/16)

Aren't beer related!!???

The 'fark yeah pre throw' is a mad handle. Post pour by the pic.

TOTALLY AREN'T beer related! 

Very excellent


----------



## Beamer (2/7/16)

Cheers zorsoc_cosdog, whats even better is I can move his arms and head, so if I'm in the mood for a running QB he can pull it off ( just like the real thing).

Yeah mate post pour just bought myself some new crystal IPA and stout glasses, a very very good purchase. They wont be out allowed out for the sunday sippers that's for sure


----------



## doctr-dan (3/7/16)

Here are my tap handles, brake and clutch levers
Not 100% sure on he mix and match of colours 
I also have red levers


----------



## Mall (3/7/16)

Three of the six I purchased at Brooklyn Brewery...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/16)

I like the ones that are wooden versions of the long black plastic ones:






Alternatively, the ones that are flat 'paddle' styled ones with chalkboard material on it (or not).

Thanks so much for the offer barls.


----------



## Rambo (3/7/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like the ones that are wooden versions of the long black plastic ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at those for a long time, price was pretty good but still a bit much when you need 6. I ended up getting these, which were recommended from another thread. Might just get some stained dowel for the time being until I can find some cool looking sticks while I'm out walking.


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/16)

I've got a couple of friends trying to source me some new handles. One's a mad Sambar hunter and the other comes across the odd mob of pigs (both hunt for meat and conservation). I'd love to convert a set of young spikes or big tusks to handles. Would be a great focal point if any Greens voters dropped in. Also chasing a cat paw for a mobile setup if anyone has one.


----------



## earle (3/7/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like the ones that are wooden versions of the long black plastic ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for these?


----------



## Rambo (3/7/16)

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/210913113/beer-tap-handle?ref=market


----------



## Rambo (3/7/16)

Camo6 said:


> I've got a couple of friends trying to source me some new handles. One's a mad Sambar hunter and the other comes across the odd mob of pigs (both hunt for meat and conservation). I'd love to convert a set of young spikes or big tusks to handles. Would be a great focal point if any Greens voters dropped in. Also chasing a cat paw for a mobile setup if anyone has one.


Sounds great... and I'm a Greens voter. Cat paw not so keen on though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/16)

earle said:


> Do you have a link for these?


https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/210913113/beer-tap-handle


----------



## bjbear77 (3/7/16)

Got some custom made handles from here, great quality 

http://www.lwilcoxcoffeeparts.com.au

no affiliation


----------



## bjbear77 (3/7/16)

Actual pic on my kegerator


----------



## dent (3/7/16)

This is my setup.


----------



## Zorco (4/7/16)

In hex!


----------



## barls (19/7/16)

got bored and made a new tap handle from a piece of mulga burl that i had.
if anyone wants a custom handle let me know and we can see what we can do.


----------



## Zorco (19/7/16)

Barls, that is a spectacular piece mate.

Do you have any more of that wood?


----------



## barls (19/7/16)

a little of it. id have to go out and check how much probably the same again, maybe twice that.
so maybe enough to make three handles in total.
pm me if you want them.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/7/16)

I don't have any that I've made but I have a small collection that I bought off eBay at various times which I pair up with particular styles of beer;


----------



## Zorco (19/7/16)

Dat Sierra Nevada PA handle so fine.....[emoji50]

Werewolf is very cool.


----------



## Zorco (19/7/16)

barls said:


> pm me if you want them.


pm inbound.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/7/16)

Another very very very happy customer of Barls.

Here are a trio of handles bound for my new (as yet unpurchased) kegerator.

2 are Sassafras, the other is Zebra Wood (I'd never heard of it, but is a remarkable tapworthy wood). The photo doesn't do it anything like justice (just see my beer photos to realise that my phone (or me) doesn't take good photos).

They are spectacular (or is that spectapular?) - truly a piece of art, and Barls is a very talented man. Even puts the screw in the bottom.


----------



## rbtmc (24/7/16)

Ummmm....


Party at Dent's house !!!! :lol:

That setup deserves it's own thread. I want to see how you manage that many kegs!


----------



## barls (24/7/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Another very very very happy customer of Barls.
> 
> Here are a trio of handles bound for my new (as yet unpurchased) kegerator.
> 
> ...


now show them mounted.
to be honest i had never heard of zebra wood ether. i picked it up at a wood working show a while ago. just like the burl i posted earlier.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/7/16)

Once I get the kegerator, I will. I haven't got any beer to fill any kegs yet, and the next batch, after I get back home, will be the start of my comp beers (hence smaller batches in bottles).

SWMBO has approved the purchase, it's just a matter of me being around to take delivery and then around to make beer for the damn thing.

But yeah, definitely will show them on a KKS4 kegerator.


----------



## Zorco (25/7/16)

barls said:


> now show them mounted.
> to be honest i had never heard of zebra wood ether. i picked it up at a wood working show a while ago. just like the burl i posted earlier.


mmmmmmmmmm burlllll...[emoji4]


----------



## Zorco (25/7/16)

dent said:


> This is my setup.


I'm with rbtmc (and others no doubt)

Really keen for you to share details if your setup mate.


----------



## Zorco (25/7/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Another very very very happy customer of Barls.
> 
> Here are a trio of handles bound for my new (as yet unpurchased) kegerator.
> 
> ...


Stunning with the grain running full length of the handle


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)

shaunous said:


> That would be sweet.
> 
> Why not a couple of pigs trotters? 4 tap with taxidermy pigs trotters .





Camo6 said:


> I've got a couple of friends trying to source me some new handles. One's a mad Sambar hunter and the other comes across the odd mob of pigs (both hunt for meat and conservation). I'd love to convert a set of young spikes or big tusks to handles. Would be a great focal point if any Greens voters dropped in. Also chasing a cat paw for a mobile setup if anyone has one.


That would be sweet. 

Why not a couple of pigs trotters? Actually I really like this idea now. 4 tap with taxidermy pigs trotters .


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)




----------



## Rocker1986 (25/7/16)

We do have a wood lathe or 3 here.. might whip up a couple of handles myself at some stage just for fun.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/7/16)

shaunous said:


> image.jpeg


I recognise those door handles shaunous, so will a number of others on here,they opened the door to a semi epic thread on AHB a while back.


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)

I can't tell if your serious or not. So I'll say your not.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/7/16)

It was something to do with this man.Seriously.


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)

Fair enough. Sounds like enjoyable reading.


----------

